# Daily Manna for Sunday, March 19, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Remember this: Whoever sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and whoever sows generously will also reap generously. Each man should give what he has decided in his heart to give, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that in all things at all times, having all that you need, you will abound in every good work. 2 Corinthians 9:6-8 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God provides all of our needs and some of our wants. I also have a theory that some of our giving (sowing) shows up as reaping in our children's lives. We plant and they harvest.

King David said, "I have been young, and now I'm old. But I've not seen the righteous forsaken nor their seed (children) begging bread."

Notice in the verses given above the ultimate goal of our blessings from God: "so that ... you will abound in every good work."

God blesses us so that we can tell others about the love of God through Jesus Christ. We are a conduit for the love and blessings of God. And isn't that appropriate? We are co-laborers with Christ.

In the same way that an employer provides us everything we need to perform our job for them, God provides everything we need (and much more) to spread the good news of Jesus to those around us.

You may be the only Bible that someone ever reads. Let the joy of Jesus flow through you.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> You may be the only Bible that someone ever reads. Let the joy of Jesus flow through you.


Wow...now there's a thought I had never considered.


----------

